# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  Ρ/Κ Βερνίκος Ειρήνη

## nautikos

Γνωριζετε οτι ενα ελληνικο Ρ/Κ 60+ ετων υπαρχει ακομα και μαλιστα σε αριστη κατασταση? Προκειται για το Ρ/Κ *Βερνικος Ειρηνη* το οποιο ομως δυστυχως για εμας (ευτυχως για αυτο) βρισκεται στην Κων/πολη και διατηρειται σαν μουσειο. Το 2000 παροπλιστηκε στη Θεσ/κη και το 2002 δωριστηκε σε ενα τουρκικο τεχνολογικο μουσειο. Μετα απο εκτεταμενη επισκευη το 2006, το πλοιο μπορει να χαρακτηριστει και αξιοπλοο.

Και ερχεται το ευλογο ερωτημα : Ποτε θα ειμαστε και εμεις ''αξιοι'' να μπορουμε να κρατησουμε και να διατηρησουμε καποια αξιολογα κειμηλεια της ναυτικης (στην προκειμενη) μας ιστοριας??

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο Ναυτικός, στην Βόρεια Ευρώπη υπάρχουν άπειρα στολίδια που κοσμούν τα λιμάνια τους. Εμείς ένα Liberty φέρνουμε .... έρχεταιιιι ...έρχεταιιιιιι.. αμάν πια  :Sad: . Ας ελπίσουμε να δούμε την Νεράϊδα πίσω στα νερά μας.

----------


## esperos

Και  μεταξύ  των  άλλων  διατηρούν  και  αυτό.
VERNICOS IRINI.jpg 
VERNICOS IRINI.jpg
Ναι  είναι  το  ρυμουλκό  ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ  ΕΙΡΗΝΗ!!!

----------


## Ellinis

ενδιαφέρων esperos, μέρεις μήπως που και με ποιό όνομα;

----------


## esperos

> ενδιαφέρων esperos, μέρεις μήπως που και με ποιό όνομα;


Αγαπητέ  μου  Ellinis,  οι  Τούρκοι  το  διατηρούν  με  το  Ελληνικό  του  όνομα  VERNICOS IRINI !

----------


## Ellinis

[quote=esperos;209945]Αγαπητέ μου Ellinis, οι Τούρκοι το διατηρούν με το Ελληνικό του όνομα VERNICOSIRINI! [/quote]

Mετά την πληροφορία του έσπερου, εντόπισα το πλοίοσε άριστη κατάσταση, δείτε εδώ.

Ανήκει σε ένα μουσείο που μεταξύ άλλων έχει στην κατοχή του:

το ναυπήγησης 1944 υποβρύχιο Ulu&ccedil;alireis, αδελφάκι των "δικών μας" Παπανικολής - Κατσώνης.
Το πέραμα Tekel 15
και το ναυπήγησης 1935 Ρ/Κ LimanII

----------


## theostam

Γνωρίζεται ότι το αδερφάκι του (Ρ/Κ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ) μετά την ολοκλήρωση της καριέρας του στη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990 πωλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες και τελικά κατέληξε παροπλισμένο στην Κάρυστο (εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) μετά από μια υπόθεση μεταφοράς λαθρομεταναστών ή ναρκωτικών;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γνωριζετε οτι ενα ελληνικο Ρ/Κ 60+ ετων υπαρχει ακομα και μαλιστα σε αριστη κατασταση? Προκειται για το Ρ/Κ *Βερνικος Ειρηνη* το οποιο ομως δυστυχως για εμας (ευτυχως για αυτο) βρισκεται στην Κων/πολη και διατηρειται σαν μουσειο. Το 2000 παροπλιστηκε στη Θεσ/κη και το 2002 δωριστηκε σε ενα τουρκικο τεχνολογικο μουσειο. Μετα απο εκτεταμενη επισκευη το 2006, το πλοιο μπορει να χαρακτηριστει και αξιοπλοο.
> ......


Το *Ειρηνη Βερνικος* ειχε μεγαλη ιστορια




> This ST ('small tug') class diesel tug was designed and built under the direction of the U.S. Army Transportation Corps to assist with the port handling of the huge Allied merchant fleet during WWII. Its original designation - U.S. ARMY _ST-755_ - is still visible at the bow. After the war, _ST-755_ was one of more than 100 surplus vessels donated to Greece, most of them 'Liberty' dry cargo vessels. 
>  The government in turn offered the merchant vessels to the Greek shipping community on generous financial terms to help restart activities after the wartime devastation of their fleet. 
> _ST-755_ was acquired by the 'Nicolas E. Vernicos Shipping Co.' of Piraeus and renamed the _Vernicos Irini_. She provided more than 50 years of towage and salvage services, before being finally laid up in Salonika in 2000. 
> In 2002, she was offered to the Rahmi M. Ko&#231; Museum by Nicolas A. Vernicos and after being towed to Turkey and undergoing cosmetic restoration at RMK Marine in Tuzla, went on display in October 2003. She was subsequently returned to Tuzla in 2006 for major repairs including recommissioning the Clark engine, and is now on the Turkish register in fully seaworthy condition.



Αναμεσα στα αλλα ειχε και ενα ναυαγιο μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραιως. Διαβαστε αρθρο της 2ας Ιουλιου 1958 στην _Ελευθερια

_19580702 Eirini Vernikou.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επισης εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=216

Το ρυμουλκο *ΕΙΡΗΝΗ του Βερνικου* σε φωτογραφια του 2006 στην Κωνσταντινουπολη πηγαινοντας προς τις Πριγκηπονησους.

Name: Irene.jpg Views: 141 Size: 38.9 KB

Το *ΕΙΡΗΝΗ* ηταν το ρυμουλκο του Αμερικανικου ναυτικου USAT-755 και ναυπηγηθηκε στην Continental Shipbuilding, Brooklyn, NY το 1944. Εχει μηκος 25,8 μετρων και πλατος 7,2 μετρων. Τονναζ 141,4 τοννων και μηχανη Clark diesel 650 ιππων (HP)

Απο το http://www.hnsa.org/ships/vernicos.htm διαβαζουμε




> This ST ('small tug') class diesel tug was designed and built under the direction of the U.S. Army Transportation Corps to assist with the port handling of the huge Allied merchant fleet during WWII. Its original designation - U.S. ARMY ST-755 - is still visible at the bow. After the war, ST-755 was one of more than 100 surplus vessels donated to Greece, most of them 'Liberty' dry cargo vessels.
> 
> The government in turn offered the merchant vessels to the Greek shipping community on generous financial terms to help restart activities after the wartime devastation of their fleet.
> 
> ST-755 was acquired by the 'Nicolas E. Vernicos Shipping Co.' of Piraeus and renamed the Vernicos Irini. She provided more than 50 years of towage and salvage services, before being finally laid up in Salonika in 2000.
> 
> In 2002, she was offered to the Rahmi M. Ko&#231; Museum by Nicolas A. Vernicos and after being towed to Turkey and undergoing cosmetic restoration at RMK Marine in Tuzla, went on display in October 2003. She was subsequently returned to Tuzla in 2006 for major repairs including recommissioning the Clark engine, and is now on the Turkish register in fully seaworthy condition.
> 
> Name: Irene2.jpg Views: 140 Size: 88.3 KB


Επισης εδω http://www.flickr.com/photos/22212359@N06/2517512268/ βλεπουμε

Irene3.jpg

----------


## esperos

Σάββατο  13  Μαρτίου  1965,  μία  μικρή  παραμονή  του  στο  λιμάνι  της  Καλύμνου,  καθοδόν  από  Ρόδο  προς  Πειραιά  και  ρυμουλκώντας  το  μικρό  Δ/Ξ  MOTOL VI,  που  είχε  προσαράξει  προηγουμένως  στην  Ρόδο

ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ.jpg 

ΜΟΤΟΛ VI ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ.jpg

----------

